# When cats are separated from their buddies ?



## Ichabod (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, I guess I have three questions.
As some of you have seen, I have a sixth month old kitten named Ichabod. Since I'm here at college, one of my roommates here in my apartment also has a kitten who is 3 months old. The two are good friends, however we will not be living together anymore after next May, when the school year ends. 

My first question is, do cats typically get depressed when separated from their buddy? 

Secondly, I go back home, four hours away, during breaks and summer vacation (Ichabod enjoys car rides), therefore Ichabod almost has two homes... Is this bad for him? He seems to react fine, no changes in behavior and he has me as a constant. 

Finally, I was thinking of acquiring a Burmese kitten so Ichabod would have a buddy after he's no longer living with his buddy Gonzo. Will Ichabod accept this newcomer when he's about a year old or maybe older?

Thank you for any enlightening info, and sorry if this is in the wrong forum. Should it be in health or behavior?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

It is possible that he could be depressed when you separate them. You never really know how they're going to react, but I'd say you'll see some sort of reaction. The fact that you'll have 2 things going on...moving back to your parents for the summer and separating him from his friend, will be hard to gauge exactly how he'll react. 

My Onyx pretty much had 2 homes, my parents lived about an hour away and we'd go there and stay on weekends. I traveled quite a bit for my job and I'd take her there to stay when I was gone. And we moved back in with them for a year. She was very comfortable with it. Knew exactly where the food dish and litter box were supposed to be and would immediately run to those spots to make sure they were there. Meow at me until I got them set up and then she was happy.

Getting a buddy for your cat may or may not work out the way you think. They may be best of friends or they may just tolerate each other. And being buddies with Gonzo isn't indicative of whether he'll be buddies with another cat. But if you want a second cat, then make sure to go through an introduction process (google 'cat introduction') for the best shot at harmony.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

It's really hard to say how your kitty will react to change, because each cat reacts differently. My cat Lily gets typically hates other cats at first, but once she bonds they are best friends. Twice Lily has been separated from cats that she was really close with and it has been hard on her. She typically looks for them and cries for a few weeks. If you want to read more about how to help them cope with losing a friend there is a post titled "how to help her cope" that gives more information.

I am in college as well and I move every year. Everytime I move my cats get introduced to a new house, other cats, and new people. So far I have been really lucky and they adapt really well. I realize that this can change anytime and the next move might go fine or it might not. I think it helps that my two girls always have each other, but I can't say that would help another cat.

Sorry I don't have much advice other than it is really hard to know. I'm sure others will have better advice and more experience than me.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ichabod said:


> My first question is, do cats typically get depressed when separated from their buddy? ?


Absolutely, but I think it depends on how closely they're bonded and for how long. I don't think you're going to have any serious problems with cats so young. After all, it's the nature of kittens to go their own ways.


----------

